# A Great And Simple Little Machine



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I love my disc sander as well.


----------



## Popsnsons (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm due for one. Have to add it to my list.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks alot like a Grizzly, probably cheaper? Got a Grizzly recently for $100 of CL, works great but did have to get rid of the 60 grit sandpaper the previous owner had on it.

Helpful tip for easier removal of PSA disc, use a heat gun to warm the glue on the paper up. Peels of easily and cleans much easier. Also do clean of the old glue BEFORE installing new disc. Who wants a lump in the middle of a disc? LOL


----------

